# TTRS Revo Stage 1



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey folks, as the Revo sale is about to end I am starting to think I should just bite the bullet and get it done.

Currently my TTRS Plus blows my mind so I have no real "need" for anymore power but I think I want it!

My main questions are these:
1: Revo have told me they can flash the car back to standard for warranty reasons with Audi etc, has anyone done this or been caught out?
2: what will it do to my fuel economy, this is my daily drive and I do 16 to 18k a year!
3. Are there any things I should consider that I might not have thought about? Do I need to tell insurance company, will some engine parts be put under more pressure than they can handle etc

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

sdixon28 said:


> Hey folks, as the Revo sale is about to end I am starting to think I should just bite the bullet and get it done.
> 
> Currently my TTRS Plus blows my mind so I have no real "need" for anymore power but I think I want it!
> 
> ...


Can be flashed back but if a major problem did arise all the tunings maps are detectable by Audi if they want to delve dip enough.
some say Fuel economy improves slightly but as your playing with the increased performance all the time it's more likely to drop :lol: (Doesn't really change much)
Your Insurance company needs to know if you want to make sure you have a valid policy although again it is something that might not be picked up on until a large claim was made (And to me that is not worth the risk)
Engine parts are going to be put under more strain but unless your tracking the Car every week or doing about 1000 mile a week I doubt it would make much difference to the life of your Car over the next few years.


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

[/quote]

Can be flashed back but if a major problem did arise all the tunings maps are detectable by Audi if they want to delve dip enough.
some say Fuel economy improves slightly but as your playing with the increased performance all the time it's more likely to drop :lol: (Doesn't really change much)
Your Insurance company needs to know if you want to make sure you have a valid policy although again it is something that might not be picked up on until a large claim was made (And to me that is not worth the risk)
Engine parts are going to be put under more strain but unless your tracking the Car every week or doing about 1000 mile a week I doubt it would make much difference to the life of your Car over the next few years.[/quote]

I was thinking about this. Real Thing, you seem to know a lot about this, roughly what would be 0-60mph times for a RS Plus with a stage 1?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I had REVO stage 1 on my former TTRS and generally was happy with it , it makes a huge difference to the power delivery for sure. Mine rolling roaded at 411 BHP and 400 LBFT so figure wise a little down on APR or MRC tuning for instance.

MPG was pretty much the same as standard really 27 ish MPG on average.

The only issues I had was the dreaded limp mode where the car puts you into low power mode , this seems to be triggered by the ESP but no one has proven that though.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

RichP said:


> I was thinking about this. Real Thing, you seem to know a lot about this, roughly what would be 0-60mph times for a RS Plus with a stage 1?


My 1st TT-RS (S-tronic) was remapped at MRC (341bhp to 406bhp) and I noticed quite a difference but I've just had my TT-RS Plus done by APR and although certainly quicker I don't think I noticed the difference so much as the plus already runs an extra 20bhp from stock (359bhp not got a figure post map)
Also don't thing it's just about the 0-60 times (although this should come down by about 1/2 second) the remap makes a huge difference in the mid range performance


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Real Thing said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about this. Real Thing, you seem to know a lot about this, roughly what would be 0-60mph times for a RS Plus with a stage 1?
> ...


Thanks Real Thing. Thinking about it, it's probably the mid-range which is where it really counts. Good to know!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

RichP said:


> I was thinking about this. Real Thing, you seem to know a lot about this, roughly what would be 0-60mph times for a RS Plus with a stage 1?


Plenty of reviewers have timed the s-tronic Plus at 3.6 seconds 0-60 with launch control so i reckon a Stage 1 remap should put you in the very low 3s.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

If in doubt don't do it is my advice. Audi are giving you a car quicker than a Porsche 911 Carrera S for a lot less money and standing behind it with a 3 year warranty. The car is a rocket anyway, all you're buying is bragging rights in the pub and lots of potential problems.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

RichP said:


> I was thinking about this. Real Thing, you seem to know a lot about this, roughly what would be 0-60mph times for a RS Plus with a stage 1?


A Stage 1 remap on a plus will only give the same results as a Stage 1 on the Standard RS you won't get the extra 20 bhp that Audi have already increased it by So All TT-RS Stage 1 Cars should have similar results whether the plus or Std (about 410 bhp)


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TT RS plus STronic - standard










Stage2


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

TootRS said:


> TT RS plus STronic - standard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There pretty impressive figures when you look at Cars like the Autocar Road Test of the GT-R and M5
GT-R 0-100 7.35
BMW M5 0-100 9.04




Standard Plus quicker than an M5 and at stage 2 knocking on the Door of a std GT-R


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

You should have nothing to fear by just going to stage1. All the top tuners deliver similar figures, I've had both MRC and APR. They make it very clear everything is kept within tolerance of the standard components.

I was pretty much underwhelmed by the stock RS, but the stage1 remap transforms the car - particularly with APR and their massive improvement in torque.

If flooring it in 1st gear is your thing you won't be disappointed, you won't fail to get 3.5 or below. With my Stronic the best 0-60 I have seen with Vbox is 3.1 and 100 in 7.6 - as above in fact!

The more readily exploitable improvement is the mid to top end - 3rd gear pulls so march harder compared to stock it makes the standard car look pretty lame.

Go for it!!


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

powerplay said:


> You should have nothing to fear by just going to stage1. All the top tuners deliver similar figures, I've had both MRC and APR. They make it very clear everything is kept within tolerance of the standard components.
> 
> I was pretty much underwhelmed by the stock RS, but the stage1 remap transforms the car - particularly with APR and their massive improvement in torque.
> 
> ...


This is quite the argument.. I think I will get the insurance quote and take it from there!


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

powerplay said:


> You should have nothing to fear by just going to stage1. All the top tuners deliver similar figures, I've had both MRC and APR. They make it very clear everything is kept within tolerance of the standard components.
> 
> I was pretty much underwhelmed by the stock RS, but the stage1 remap transforms the car - particularly with APR and their massive improvement in torque.
> 
> ...


The stock RS, at low revs overwhelms me, have to honest. I think it's amazing.

The fact that however, if pulls that much more in the mid-range, with just a stage one, I think I'm good to go.

My happy kids like it, but dunno about the miserable girlfriend.....ooooorch


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The numbers speak for themselves. Peak torque as standard is quoted to be 450nm, most cars produce a bit more than that to be safe.

When dyno'd at MRC mine was about 480nm stock, with their stage1 on same dyno 2 hours later it was over 600nm.

I don't have comparative figures for APR but my bum dyno tells me it's more :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

APR do tend to map engines to give lots of torque,the stage II i tested had over 700 nm


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well my current insurer wont even quote me on a stage 1 (Axa) so I will wait until insurance is up next year and re look at my options, thanks for all the responses guys, very helpful indeed.

Thanks!


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Not to take sides..... APR have their sale on at the moment too.

Unless your not close to an APR dealer then go REVO, otherwise, stick with APR.

BHP is great but torque is where your feel the "kick" which is where APR excels.

Also, as a bench mark my TT RS (not plus) dyno'd 359bhp stock! Which Audi's do seem to prduce more power than advertised, so although you will get a good increase don't be surprised when you dyne as stock and then think to yourself "i have 360bhp and i didn't pay extra for the plus" lol

Your enjoy either map.

My advise is get it.

If you wait until next year summer sale you will only go "why didn't i do this sooner".


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

TootRS said:


> TT RS plus STronic - standard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take it that was with launch control?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

My APR Stage 1 did 391bhp & 480lbft with ambient temprature of 24c


----------

